# Watch this :)



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Awwwww how cute...


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah Ive seen the full doco about this. Its huge in Australia at the mo


----------



## midnightbright (Apr 19, 2009)

That is amazing!


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh I wish I could see the documentary on it. I love these kind of stories!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Animal planet runs an hour long documentary on it sometimes, very interesting.

I always thought they were rather irresponsible, but not after watch the documentary. They really took excellent care of the lion and did what was best for him


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

What I thought was even more amazing was the reaction of the COMPLETELY wild lioness! She came up to them, let the two men pat her, just crazy stuff. Maybe she knew not to hurt them, 'cause Christian was being so friendly with them?? Beautiful stuff, sent me and my mum to tears the first time we watched the whole thing!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I know, I love that video. The first time I saw it, my first thought was that "OMG, that lion is about to attack them!" Then he just ran up and started loving on them. That got my tears a going cause it reminded me of how my cat acted when I saw him for the first time after he had been lost for 3 months.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

I thought he was going to attack them too - I always get these emails from friends about people doing stuff and getting hurt. So I figured "this dumb *** is about to get eaten!" Then OMG I started bawling!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Im not going to lie. I started crying.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Simply incredible :shock: it made me cry. How incredible...I shared that video with everyone I know.

Thank you, I really mean it.


----------

